# D-Link DIR-816 or TP-Link Archer C20 AC750



## shubham412302 (Dec 19, 2016)

I want to buy router for my home. There are ground and 1st floor and i want a good coverage on both floors. I have dir-600l but its is not able to provide signal to the ground floor.
I want 1gigabit wan router but they are above my budget of 2.5k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2016)

Your ISP ?


----------



## shubham412302 (Dec 20, 2016)

sysconinfo way


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Based on reading comments on amazon india site I would suggest Archer C20.


----------



## hawx (Dec 26, 2016)

[MENTION=322086]shubham412302[/MENTION] i have been using the DIR AC-750 DIR 803 dual band router for the past two years. though my home is single floored the router provides good coverage both on ground and terrace. Though I am lately facing issues with the router, it serves its purpose. Since the 816 is the replacement for 803 it should be able to satisfy your needs.


----------



## gcbeldar (Dec 29, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Based on reading comments on amazon india site I would suggest Archer C20.



Hi, note v2 cannot be used as repeater. Only v1 can be used as repeater


----------

